# 05 USBNT March 2020 Camp call-ups



## Kante (Mar 2, 2020)

Here's who got called up to the USBNT March 05 camp. Better Southwest representation than the FC Dallas/05 team that went to Poland last year, but still only RSL/LAFC. Would argue maybe 2-3 from Barca, maybe 1-2 from LAG, maybe 1 from SD Surf also could have been called up. And maybe 1-2 more from LAFC.

Will be new u15 coach Gonzalo Segares' first camp. https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2020/01/gonzalo-segares-named-head-coach-of-us-under15-boys-national-team

Thoughts/comments?

*U-15 USBNT ROSTER BY POSITION (CLUB):
GOALKEEPERS (4):* Elijah Berumen (Dallas Texans), Victor Gomez (FC Dallas), Emmanuel Ochoa (San Jose Earthquakes), Aaron Salinas (FC Dallas)

*DEFENDERS (9):* Nati Clarke (Sporting Kansas City), Iyke Dafe (Houston Dynamo), Hudson Davis (RCD Espanyol/ESP), Pranav, DuBroff (FC Dallas), Edwin Leyva (Monarcas Morelia/MEX), Nolan Norris (FC Dallas), Mateo Pinilla (Houston Dynamo), Diego Rosales (Los Angeles Football Club), Oliver Stafford (New York City FC)

*MIDFIELDERS (13):* Reed Baker-Whiting (Seattle Sounders FC), Julio Benitez (Real Salt Lake), Robert Deziel Jr. (Celta de Vigo/ESP), Darsein Gabriel (New York Red Bulls), Diego Hernandez (FC Dallas), Arvid Lindquist (D.C. United), Diego Lopez (Real Salt Lake), Bryan Moyado (Los Angeles Football Club), Sergio Oregel (Chicago Fire FC), Anthony Ramirez (FC Dallas), Damon Rouse (New York City FC), Nikolas Tsakiras (San Jose Earthquakes), Obed Vargas (Seattle Sounders FC)

*FORWARDS (10):* Gake Akalu (Sporting Kansas City), Isaiah Chisolm (D.C. United), Ricardo Garcia (Houston Dynamo), Josh Hardin (Seattle Sounders FC), Italo Jenkins (Atlanta United FC), Isaie Louis (New England Revolution), Serge Ngoma Jr. (New York Red Bulls), Felipe Valencia (Inter Miami CF), Marcus Vazquez (Real Salt Lake), Robert Willcot (Los Angeles Football Club)


----------



## YaYaTorres (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow! Very interesting.I think US soccer has spoken.
I would say this officially puts a knife into any DA team not an MLS.
You can call yourself Tier 1 but this is all MLS (excluding the Mex and Euro players). 

How soon until they (MLS) separates and simply play all MLS teams?

Congrats to the kids that made it. Recognize several of the kids and all deserve the chance.


----------

